# Cheap Property Websites



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Has anyone ever purchased land from online sites such as Cheap Land and Billy Lands? Just wondering what your experience is and what to maybe watch out for.


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

You can also look on craigslist. Many MLS properties are also on CL.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

First thing I do, no matter what the site, after finding a property I think is interesting, is go to Google Earth.
A listing may show 10 beautiful acres, a lovely home, pond and barn; Google earth will show you the concrete plant across the road with cement trucks coming and going and kicking up dust.
Don't expect the realtor to advertise the warts.

Friends of ours looked at an out of state property once that boldly listed "Just outside town, no neighbors, very private".
Got to the the house and one side of the property, approx 300" from the house, was lined in hybrid poplars. On the other side was a huge subdivision that was also adjacent to a shopping mall.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

My concern was more in the credibility dept. How these outfits operate, etc.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> First thing I do, no matter what the site, after finding a property I think is interesting, is go to Google Earth.
> A listing may show 10 beautiful acres, a lovely home, pond and barn; Google earth will show you the concrete plant across the road with cement trucks coming and going and kicking up dust.
> Don't expect the realtor to advertise the warts.
> 
> ...


Yup, Google Earth, Google maps (with satellite view), or Bing maps (also with satellite view) are definitely a must, for the reasons listed above. 

I've looked at a couple of properties that were downwind from charcoal plants, as well. It was a shame... very nice houses, but there was no way I was gonna live smelling smoke every day of the year. The same could apply to things like hog operations, chicken houses, landfills, maybe a few other places. Active rock quarries may have issues with blasting and truck traffic. 

There is a LOT that can be learned by a good satellite view.

Another thing worth having a look at might be finding the website that lets you do a Web Soil Survey. It will give you some idea of the type of soil, soil depths, slope of the land, stuff like that that could be good to know.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Cheap property is cheap for a reason.........Good advice.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

http://ozarkland.com/ i got a great deal, very easy,smooth transaction. i'm very happy.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

miggyb said:


> http://ozarkland.com/ i got a great deal, very easy,smooth transaction. i'm very happy.


 I should add, not really cheap.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

second ozarkland.com a friend bought property in MO through them. very good folks, very hassle free. I cruise landcentral.com often for future reference.


----------



## dustyshoes (May 22, 2008)

GTX63 said:


> First thing I do, no matter what the site, after finding a property I think is interesting, is go to Google Earth.
> A listing may show 10 beautiful acres, a lovely home, pond and barn; Google earth will show you the concrete plant across the road with cement trucks coming and going and kicking up dust.
> Don't expect the realtor to advertise the warts.
> 
> ...


I agree. Google earth can unearth a lot. I was interested in a what appeared to be a nice piece of property bordering on a small but significant water body. A Google earth search revealed it was surrounded by industrial ag and upon further investigation, the water was terribly polluted with nitrates from big ag fertilizers.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

miggyb said:


> I should add, not really cheap.


Yes Neil is over priced for the areas.

Bought 20 acres off him about 25 years ago. Liked it fine just never could get help with the road getting in. People to this day are walking two miles in and out.

We was looking at other properties. Off Grid. Ok I can deal with this but properties should be cheaper for this reason.

We had one place the Guy that sold it to us had skimmed all the Top Soil off and buried Junk all over the place then, seeded in Fescue.

The place we have now was Owner Finance, very cheap. Yes some problems but minor from what we have seen.

big rockpile


----------

